

Show HN: Talk to Google Spreadsheets with JavaScript - PindakaasMan
https://github.com/RamonGebben/data-drive

======
blairanderson
Super cool wrapper. I noticed node-edit-google offers auth with tokens as
well. [https://github.com/jpillora/node-edit-google-
spreadsheet#bas...](https://github.com/jpillora/node-edit-google-
spreadsheet#basic-usage) \- you would probably get more use and feedback if
you include those options.

------
crisnoble
Great work, this is a nice clean wrapper. I find that using google drive as a
backend might be slow, but it means non technical people can edit the
spreadsheet. Makes for a great proof of concept.

------
anilgulecha
So your gmail password is in the clear? Is there a way to use a publicly
accessible sheet, so no password is required, and the account at least is
still safe.

